# Newbie Kit MkIII



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok here's the final (for now) upgrade for this month.........this machine is so much fun! spent half an hour cleaning coffee off the wall last night







....but did a great cup when I got home tonight


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done - it looks really good. Did you get your knock box underneath your grinder recently too? I can't remember seeing it before?

All shiny seems the way to go....


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice - you have a good setup there.

Can you recommend the Briel Multi-pro?

Can you buy them in this country?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

For a small machine they have a lot of features and a crackin 18 bar........once I got used to it everything seems pretty straight forward, just hit a few bumps on the way(exploding portafilter)......I don't think you can buy them in this country and Fairfax Coffee where it was bought from seem to have bought a job lot and thats it.....but I spoke with their head office in Portugal and they said they can get me anything I need, even when I didn't have a manual with it I asked them and they emailed me a PDF manual straight away so I'm not worried about spares and also I have the spare on to pinch bits off lol........I think I'm going to have fun with this set up







also the knock draw was under my little Dualit but the Multi-pros bigger so I moved it under the grinder







......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice clean lines on the machine

Is that a 53mm portafilter?

Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

yep 53mm.......fits the La Pavoni tamper I had lying around........its a simple look, and It seems well built.....


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I just added another knock draw.....hope the girlfriend doesn't notice lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll be lucky. My wife spots any new coffee equipment that arrives. She doesn't grumble but then again she gets great coffee on demand.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

There's not much you can get past us women!!

Bet it looks good though.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

lol took 2 days....


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I'm back to MkII.. but with 2 draws lol.......thanks for the inspiration sandykt with your beautiful double draw stand.....not that I could afford as good as that







but I saw a knock draw in my round of the clearance section and picked it up for a few quid.....


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

When I arrive home from work, later than when my wife gets in, I usually hear "Have you been ordering again?". I am frequently guilty but even cop for it when I have ordered something for my lads


----------

